# libélula: sinónimos



## nwon

Hola a todos,

Busqué esta palabra hace unos días y sigo pensándole. Por lo visto, viene de un diminutivo de un diminutivo de una palabra latina, y tiene la misma raíz que la palabra "equilibrio". Lo que me llamó mucho la atención fue el hecho de que simlemente no luce una palabra castellana. Usualmente, puedo ver un patrón casi en las palabras castellanas que me hace pensar en el idioma (el alemán tiene la misma calidad); pero ésta está bastante fuera de ese patrón, que me parece una curiosidad. ¿Hay otras palabras por esta creatura en el mundo castellanohablante?


----------



## Vampiro

"Matapiojo"
"Libélula" me parece una palabra bellísima, y también se usa en un ambiente más formal.
_


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá las llamamos _alguaciles_. Aunque _libélula_ también se usa.


----------



## nwon

Estoy de acuerdo que es una palabra bellísima. En cuanto a matapiojos, lo hallo raro porque ni sabía que los piojos era algo que comen mucho. Por estas partes, nos gustan las libélulas porque comen los zancudos y los mosquillos de arena.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *nwon*.
Cuando leí tu mensaje pensé de inmediato que no era desacertado el nombre *libélula *para ese insecto, precisamente por la forma en que vuela (bueno, es que yo soy "bichera" y observo esas cosas). 
Luego busqué en el DUE y veo que explica lo mismo que pensé -y de paso da otros nombres, de los cuales, uno usado por aquí es *caballito del diablo *y otro, *alguacil*-).
Te transcribo la definición:


> *libélula* (del lat. cient. _libellŭla,_ dim. de _libella,_ que lo es, a su vez, de _libra,_ balanza; se aplicó a este insecto porque se mantiene en el aire como en equilibrio)
> *f.* Insecto odonato con cuatro alas estrechas, transparentes y reticuladas y el abdomen filiforme; los machos tienen bellos colores, lo mismo en el cuerpo que en las alas; sus larvas viven en los cursos de agua. Varias especies del género _Libellula_. 1 Caballito del diablo, matapiojos. 2 Aguacil [o alguacil], chapul, gallito.


----------



## Fernando

Hay varias palabras en castellano que heredan el diminutivo "-ula" del latín. Aunque no sé latín y desconozco si estas palabras tienen ese origen vienen a mi mente cánula, báculo, carátula y válvula.

Entiendo que todas ellas son cultismos. Otras palabras que han sido más "asimiladas" al castellano se han transformado más. nwon tiene razón en que tiene muchas eles para ser una palabra castiza.


----------



## nwon

Ah, se conocen por muchos nombres. Me parece interesante que la palabra que se usa ahí en Argentina y Uruguay es el nombre que proviene del árabe.


----------



## Calambur

nwon said:


> Me parece interesante que la palabra que se usa ahí en Argentina y Uruguay es el nombre que proviene del árabe.


¿De dónde sacaste el dato de Uruguay?


----------



## Vampiro

nwon said:


> Estoy de acuerdo que es una palabra bellísima. En cuanto a matapiojos, lo hallo raro porque ni sabía que los piojos era algo que comen mucho. Por estas partes, nos gustan las libélulas porque comen los zancudos y los mosquillos de arena.


Aclaro que en Chile es más frecuente en singular "matapiojo", pero en plural también se escucha.
Dudo que el insecto coma realmente piojos, pero "matamosquitos", "matazancudos", etc, como nombre creo que no tienen mucha pegada, más bien parecen publicidad de insecticidas.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Doña Calam, ¿confirma Ud. que el apelativo usual de por allí es 'alguacil'? (Es el que debiera ser por su origen árabe). Sería paradójico que los medio moros que somos por aquí los llamemos libélula o a lo máximo, _zapatero._


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡¿El bicho de marras también come zapatos?!!

_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Los nuestros *hacen *zapatos. Depués de la digestión de los piojos chilenos, juassss


----------



## Jonno

¿Zapatero? Los que yo conozco son una especie de chinche (edito: parece que su nombre científico es _gerris lacustris_) que puede "andar" sobre el agua, gracias a las almohadillas repletas de pelos hidrófobos que tiene en la punta de sus patas. Pero nunca he visto que a las libélulas se les llame así.


Por aquí libélulas, y caballito del diablo también conocido (al menos por mí).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Por aquí, en el sur, los zapateros son muy queridos por los niños. Grandes y vistosos dan motivo para correr tras ellos. ¿No los ha 'cazado' nunca? Hay que aproximarse por su espalda, cuando estan posados en alguna alambrada, y acercar la mano muy lentamente para pillarlos por el ala. Pero cuidado con que no se revuelva y le muerda. Los mamoncillos hacen daño.
http://www.google.es/#sclient=table...60,d.bGE&fp=65e128af1de5d8f0&biw=1024&bih=644


----------



## germanbz

Coincido con Jonno, el "zapatero" para mí también son esos bichillos que se apoyan el el agua por tensión superficial. Sobre la libélula, como tal es la única manera que la conozco en castellano. He visto no pocas veces escrita la denominación "caballito del diablo" pero nunca se la he oído a nadie.
Echando una ojeada a las distintas denominaciones en España, leo que hay una muy restringida geográficamente al sur de Teruel y un poco de Castellón con la denominación "_candiles_" y recordando, me viene a la cabeza que puede que alguna vez de niño se la pudiera haber oído a mi abuela que provenía precisamente de esa zona.


----------



## Calambur

*Torrebruno*: confirmo lo dicho, por supuesto.


> *aguacil*
> *1* *m.* pop. _*Alguacil._
> *2* Arg., Ur. Libélula. 1 Alguacil.


----------



## Marxelo

Creo que el término original era *aguacil*, porque estos insectos suelen aparecer en cantidad cuando está por llover, como anunciando el _agua _que se viene. De ahí derivó vulgarmente en *alguacil*, que la RAE afirma deiva del árabe hispano _alwazír_. Pero habría que confirmarlo.


----------



## Calambur

Marxelo said:


> Creo que el término original era *aguacil*, porque estos insectos suelen aparecer en cantidad cuando está por llover, como anunciando el *agua *que se viene.


Interesante. No lo había pensado. Habría que investigarlo un poquito.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas tardes:

En mi Cartagena (España) natal, cuando éramos pequeños desconocíamos la palabra "libélula" y siempre decíamos "caballitos del diablo". Quiero destacar que por mi tierra tenemos un habla algo peculiar, ver: http://www.ctpedia.es/w/index.php/Expresiones_típicamente_cartageneras.

Para los cartageneros esto es un zapatero: http://www.google.es/imgres?biw=128...ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:168&tx=115&ty=80

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tal vez aguacil por algún tema de fonética (que alguien versado tal vez pueda explicar) haya convivido con alguacil. Del primero hay 72 casos en el CORDE, casi todos españoles y anteriores a 1700 (la gran mayoría). Dos hay que hacen referencia al insecto, uno de Argentina y otro de Uruguay. El resto son por el nombre de cargo. Si aguacil tuviera que ver con el agua, habría que explicar por qué termina en "cil". No sé, en principio no lo veo claro. 
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Ahora que me acuerdo, también le llamábamos "helicópteros".

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

nwon said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Busqué esta palabra hace unos días y sigo pensándole. Por lo visto, viene de un diminutivo de un diminutivo de una palabra latina, y tiene la misma raíz que la palabra "equilibrio". Lo que me llamó mucho la atención fue el hecho de que simlemente no luce una palabra castellana. Usualmente, puedo ver un patrón casi en las palabras castellanas que me hace pensar en el idioma (el alemán tiene la misma calidad); pero ésta está bastante fuera de ese patrón, que me parece una curiosidad. ¿Hay otras palabras por esta creatura en el mundo castellanohablante?



Alguacil o aguacil, helicópteros (muy poco imaginativo, el menos feliz de todos los sinónimos), caballitos del diablo (aunque no es lo mismo, la libélula no puede plegar las alas cuando se posa, el caballito del diablo sí). Aunque generalmente se les dice igual a las dos formas. 
Acá por lo general se los conoce como libélulas o alguaciles. Se usan las dos y todos entienden a qué bicho te refieres.

Lord, fíjese que en la imagen que nos muestra, hay dos bichos muy diferentes. Nosotros restringimos el nombre zapatero para los zancudos que se apoyan en en el agua, pero que no vuelan (por lo general no vuelan).


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tal vez aguacil por algún tema de fonética (que alguien versado tal vez pueda explicar) haya convivido con alguacil. Del primero hay 72 casos en el CORDE, casi todos españoles y anteriores a 1700 (la gran mayoría). Dos hay que hacen referencia al insecto, uno de Argentina y otro de Uruguay. El resto son por el nombre de cargo. *Si aguacil tuviera que ver con el agua, habría que explicar por qué termina en "cil". No sé, en principio no lo veo claro. *


¡Sniif, sniif! Con lo que me gusta a mí hacer filología en pantuflas y tener que echar por tierra ésta (aguacil < agua), tan bonita.
Existe un sufijo -il, pero con él se forman adjetivos (ej. juvenil, hostil, viril), pero igual quedaría suelta la "c".

En fin, no tiene nada que ver la relación con el agua. No porque yo lo diga, sino porque lo dice Corominas. 
Además, las dos formas han coexistido casi desde el comienzo de la lengua, e incluso (con ligeras variaciones, pero con y sin la "l") en diferentes lenguas romance.


----------



## duvija

REconfirmo lo de 'alguacil' en Uruguay, donde también se dice sin la primera l . Lo de 'aguacil'  pensando que proviene de 'agua' es lo que se llama , uf, no puedo decirlo porque está en inglés.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se les llama matapiojos cuando entran a una casa y son signo de buena suerte. Cuando se ven en los estanques o parques, se llaman libélulas. En algún momento llegué a creer que eran dos especies distintas, porque los matapiojos no tenían esos bellos colores tornasolados de las libélulas. Sigo con la duda.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú parece que se la llama también *chupajeringa*.


----------



## Marxelo

Bueno, lo de agua/aguacil es lo que solía decirse desde el saber popular. No dije que fuera así. Si nos ponemos estrictos ¿qué tiene que ver un _alguacil _con una _libélula_? A veces los términos se generan por similitud de sonidos o partes de palabras, sin que haya una conexión lógica o una derivación terminológica. Como cuando en la jerga porteña se le dice alcaucil al alcahuete.


----------



## Calambur

Marxelo said:


> Bueno, lo de agua/aguacil es lo que solía decirse desde el saber popular. No dije que fuera así.


Sé que no lo dijiste, y yo misma dije que me gustaba pero que convenía investigar un poco.
Eso de la sabiduría popular me encanta (yo lo llamo "filología en pantuflas").


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Leyendo otra cosa ("si viéredes que el algua*z*il lo quisiere prender, mucho apriesa lo matat"), caigo en cuenta de que hay que agregar los casos de escritura con zeta en lugar de ce (2054 alguazil y 172 aguazil). En el CORDE hay casi tantos casos con zeta como con ce. Y cuanto más atrás en el tiempo, más importantes en número son.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Y cuanto más atrás en el tiempo, más importantes en número son.



Bueno, Yoda, calma, calma...


----------



## Marxelo

Calambur said:


> Sé que no lo dijiste, y yo misma dije que me gustaba pero que convenía investigar un poco.
> Eso de la sabiduría popular me encanta (yo lo llamo "filología en pantuflas").



Sí, en realidad quería aclararlo por el comentario anterior de *duvija*. 
Lo de filología de pantuflas está muy bien, porque  veces nos olvidamos de que en definitiva es el uso que le dan los pueblos lo que forma la terminología que la academia luego confirma.
Respecto de la pregunta original, en algunos libros atribuyen los términos libélula y caballito del diablo a cada uno de los dos subgéneros del grupo.  También hay quienes los llaman _fosforito_.


----------



## nwon

jorgema said:


> En el Perú parece que se la llama también *chupajeringa*.



Creo que ésta es mi favorita. Libélula es una palabra hermosa, pero chupajeringa me entretiene diciéndola.


----------



## Pixidio

jorgema said:


> En el Perú parece que se la llama también *chupajeringa*.



¡Qué mal sonaría por estos pagos decirle así al alguacil!


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> ¡Qué mal sonaría por estos pagos decirle así al alguacil!


Y en el Lejano Oeste ni te digo...
_


----------



## Ántony Ferrober

De donde yo vengo le decimos *caraballetes* a las libélulas, y honestamente no sabía que existiera una diferencia entre los caraballetes y los caballitos del diablo


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ántony Ferrober said:


> De donde yo vengo le decimos *caraballetes* a las libélulas, y honestamente no sabía que existiera una diferencia entre los caraballetes y los caballitos del diablo


Qué curioso. Los primeros resultados que me dieron al buscar esa palabra fueron de Tamaulipas, donde me imagino es un regionalismo, pero en realidad no me dieron muchos y tampoco puedo encontrar información acerca del origen de la palabra.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> Qué curioso. Los primeros resultados que me dieron al buscar esa palabra fueron de Tamaulipas, donde me imagino es un regionalismo, pero en realidad no me dieron muchos y tampoco puedo encontrar información acerca del origen de la palabra.


Por aquí no es conocida la palabra “caraballete”. En la ciudad de Mexicali dicen “caraballo” como abreviación de “cara de caballo” (quizá a los foráneos con facciones europeas), de acuerdo con un libro.

Respondiendo directamente a la pregunta del hilo: por aquí decimos _*libélula*_ y algunas personas las palabras mayas yucatecas turish (turix) y tulish.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Rocko! said:


> En la ciudad de Mexicali dicen “caraballo” como abreviación de “cara de caballo” (quizá a los foráneos con facciones europeas), de acuerdo con un libro.


Podría tener sentido, ya que a sus primos odonatos se les dice caballitos del diablo, entonces hay una conexión hípica. Tamaulipas tiene sus zonas lluviosas pero por Mexicali veo raro que anden libélulas, ya que a estas les gusta agua dulce fresca.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> Podría tener sentido, ya que a sus primos odonatos se les dice caballitos del diablo, entonces hay una conexión hípica. Tamaulipas tiene sus zonas lluviosas pero por Mexicali veo raro que anden libélulas, ya que a estas les gusta agua dulce fresca.


Después de revisar varios libros tengo el presentimiento de que el nombre "caballo" se le dio primero a las langostas (grandes saltamontes), y después a las libélulas. Como si antiguamente hubieran pensado que eran similares o de la misma familia. Un libro en latín del año 1543 pone el dibujo de una langosta/saltamonte y dice que es una "caballeta" e "italis vulgo dicta". Otro dice lo mismo y agrega que en "gallis" es "saltatrici" (otro dice: _saltatrici a modo de grilli_), y las cosas se comienzan a poner raras porque hay asociaciones con "meretriz" en otros libros, y unos más recientes dicen que a las libélulas las llaman "señoritas". O sea, quién sabe.  Ya de por sí "del diablo" es feísimo.
(en los libros nada está tan revuelto como en mi redacción aquí, lo siento mucho)


----------



## pollohispanizado

Rocko! said:


> Ya de por sí "del diablo" es feísimo.


Eso pensaba yo: qué adefesio de nombre para tan bella criatura.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Rocko! said:


> y unos más recientes dicen que a las libélulas las llaman "señoritas".


Muy probablemente el nombre se relacione con _damsel _o _damselfly_ en inglés, que es precisamente *damisela*. Aunque en realidad las _damselflies_ son las que pliegan las alas a lo largo del cuerpo cuando se posan (los zigópteros), a diferencia de las verdaderas libélulas (los anisópteros) que las mantienen perpendiculares al cuerpo. Pero creo que muy pocos hacen la distinción entre unas y otras y lo más común es llamar libélulas al conjunto.

EDITO: Y como ya dijeron, alguacil por estos pagos. Y por qué no aguacil, aunque yo lo identifico más como una mala dicción del original.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Hakuna Matata said:


> Aunque en realidad las _damselflies_ son las que pliegan las alas a lo largo del cuerpo cuando se posan (los zigópteros), a diferencia de las verdaderas libélulas (los anisópteros) que las mantienen perpendiculares al cuerpo. Pero creo que muy pocos hacen la distinción entre unas y otras y lo más común es llamar libélulas al conjunto.


En inglés también. Fue hasta bastante poco que alguien mencionó las damiselas (no puedo llamarlas "caballitos del diablo" 😣 No me gusta el nombre) y las busqué y aprendí sobre ellas. Antes nomás pensaba que eran libelulillas o una especie de estas. Me imagino que no soy de la minoría.


----------

